# If CPA Skill Assessment Negative, Can I Use IPA or ICAA to do assessment?



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dear all
I have submitted my skill assessment to CPA about 2 weeks ago awaiting for reply. May I know if CPA give me a negative assessment, can I actually submit to other accounting bodies like IPA or ICAA for skill assessment later?
Thank you in advance for advice


----------



## Ind_CA (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes , you can.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ind_CA said:


> Yes , you can.


Thank you for your quick answer. Apparently, some members said that IPA and ICAA are relatively easier to get positive assessment. That's why I asking. In case I need a back up.
Thanks again.


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

hi

my qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing

1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)

from where can I take these courses.


----------



## rsmith (Aug 23, 2016)

you may check ACCA (UK) and you might get an exemption on LAW (F4) ACCA Exemptions Calculator
they have exam centers in UAE thru Morgan Intl.
best to write to IPA an email to double check.

i am in same situation negative assessed by ICAA for these two courses and couldn't find any thread on migration assessment. so i guess we need to retake these exams unfortunately .


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

rsmith said:


> you may check ACCA (UK) and you might get an exemption on LAW (F4) ACCA Exemptions Calculator
> they have exam centers in UAE thru Morgan Intl.
> best to write to IPA an email to double check.
> 
> i am in same situation negative assessed by ICAA for these two courses and couldn't find any thread on migration assessment. so i guess we need to retake these exams unfortunately .


Hi Rsmith, 

I think you have a wrong information on ACCA and the assessment. IPA/ICAA would only give individuals positive assessments if they are a full member of the ACCA (which requires 14 written papers to be passed unless you are going through an exemption route and 3 years of verified work experience). If you simply apply to the ACCA for exemptions to claim to core subjects it would not help out as the ACCA gives a maximum of 9 papers exemption and one needs to write the Professional level exams to get to affiliate stage and then membership. 

I have tried this route of getting the core papers done and apply to the IPA/ICAA back in 2012 but it doesnt work on just clearing core papers. Full membership of the ACCA is a requirement of the IPA.


Hope this helps.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

m_ali said:


> hi
> 
> my qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing
> 
> ...


Hi M_Ali,

I suggest you can contact CPA Australia and look to clear their foundation exams to fulfill these core paper requirements.

That should do the trick.

Or alternatively, universities such as Deakin, Monash, UNSW offer individual unit exams to be taken. 

The costs are similar i.e. around AUD 1000 for each unit for both options as per my research.

Hope this helps.


Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## rsmith (Aug 23, 2016)

exams taken at ACCA for F4 and F7 can cover ICAA 1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory) and 2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)


Quote : the ICAA Migration team reply on Aug 16 on this subject:



Dear Sir

Thank you for your email. 

The required subjects are as follows:-

Corporate Accounting and Reporting – (ACCA) F7 INT Financial Reporting

Business Law – (ACCA) F4 Corporate and Business Law

Regards


Migration Team
Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

rsmith said:


> exams taken at ACCA for F4 and F7 can cover ICAA 1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory) and 2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)
> 
> 
> Quote : the ICAA Migration team reply on Aug 16 on this subject:
> ...



What was the problem with law? 

Did you study law in the university? I think it should be fine with you.


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

rsmith said:


> you may check ACCA (UK) and you might get an exemption on LAW (F4) ACCA Exemptions Calculator
> they have exam centers in UAE thru Morgan Intl.
> best to write to IPA an email to double check.
> 
> i am in same situation negative assessed by ICAA for these two courses and couldn't find any thread on migration assessment. so i guess we need to retake these exams unfortunately .


HI,

I am in the same boat, can you please suggest which is the best way to clear those subjects?
I have assessed my degree through CPAA and my they asked to go for a foundation course of Finance accounting and reporting. how can i clear this exam? is it hard to pass the exam?
your response will be highly appreciated.


----------

